# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Programi Alfa dhe Financa 5! Program per Financiere

## RolandTrimi

Do doja te dija nqs ndonjeri nga ju mund te me gjeje nje url per keto programe, mundesisht te jene falas  :buzeqeshje:

----------

